
Mr. Amazon Steps Out - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/technology/jeff-bezos-amazon.html
======
mali9
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16136800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16136800)

